# price of service



## blueshoes (20 Dec 2006)

hi,

Im just wondering could anybody give me a rough idea as to how much it would cost to get. *oil change and filter
                          *front brake pads (i think)
                          *and a lightbulb

Im a girl and HATE going to garages but bf cant take car for me so have to go myself and dont wanna get ripped off (like i have been before)

thanking anyone who replies


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

Have you tried  for previous threads on this issue?


----------



## polo9n (20 Dec 2006)

what make and model is ur car? how much did u spent last time that u reckon its a ripped off? maybe details of the service done?


----------



## blueshoes (20 Dec 2006)

i have looked but cant see anything. its really the brake pads im worried about i dont know if they are expensive or not. The car is a 307

My problems were with another car i had left it to a main dealer for a full service €350 eure done not alot with it. failed nct then had another garage look at it only to tell me brake pipes gone in it and unsafe to drive.

i usually get my brother to do oil and filter but he away at the moment and want to get it sone before xmas as lots of travelling to do seeing friends and familly.

thanks polo and clubman


----------



## polo9n (20 Dec 2006)

for brake pads its around €50 for the two front wheels..
you can get it done in Kwik fit 

same as the full service advance pit stop does them too.. should cost less..thier service should be ok if not superb.

some people stick with the main dealer service in order to keep the car's value( a lot people don't agree with this probably)


----------



## blueshoes (20 Dec 2006)

Thanks polo thats good to hear. im not even to sure if the brakepads are gone but there is a squeeky noise when i brake and say coming off motorway and slowing right down to stop a sorta grinding noise.

Im not going to a main peugeot dealer.


----------



## polo9n (20 Dec 2006)

no problem, that is exactly we were talking about earlier on about squeaky noise, tosullivan an expert here adviced us the noise came from the metal lining on the brake pad as a sign for pad replacement..as i can imagine ur car is due for service soon so a new pad is likely.
in the mean time try to keep speed down and get it sorted asap...
the bf should sort that out for you, get a new one if he doesn't!


----------



## tosullivan (20 Dec 2006)

Advance Pitstop will be sufficient for what you need...they do various types of services there.
If you live near Naas, give Dave a call. He will help you out

Their prices are as follows:
*5 Point Pitstop Car Service. €105*

Oil change
New oil filter
Check and top up levels 
(power steering fluid, coolant and washer bottle)
Check lights
Check wiper blades
Add the cost of the pads to this and it might come in about €175

or you could get their 15 point service and add the brake pads to the price

*15 Point Pitstop Car Service. *

Oil change
New oil filter
Check and top up levels (power steering fluid, coolant and washer bottle)
Check lights
Check wiper blades
Check brakes
Fit new spark plugs (platinum plugs are an additional charge)
Fit fuel filter (diesel only)
Fit air filter
Check suspension
Check fan and power steering belts
Rotate tyres and balance wheels
Oil doors and hinges
Check transmission levels
Check battery and terminal connections



polo9n said:


> tosullivan an expert here adviced us the noise came from the metal lining on the brake pad as a sign for pad replacement..


By no means an expert...I recently replaced the pads on the front of both my cars and the wear sensor showed a warning light just before they wore to the end.  Does your car have a brake pad warning light?  Have a look at your manual.


----------



## Froggie (22 Dec 2006)

*a sorta  gringing noise* usually means metal to metal. This will mean your disk is scored (damaged) worst case will be disk replacement, but it will mean that your pads will wear quicker in future. I would say dont drive the car again until you have this checked out.


----------



## blinkbelle (22 Dec 2006)

hi thanks for the replies guys and girls.

Got the car sorted with a fella in middle of nowhere.  €190 for full service and that included my front brake pads. Running perfect now thought it would be alot dearer!

Thanks again


----------



## gel (22 Dec 2006)

...well blinkbelle share the good news who was (s)he??


----------



## Johnny1 (5 Jan 2007)

tosullivan said:


> Advance Pitstop will be sufficient for what you need...they do various types of services there.
> If you live near Naas, give Dave a call. He will help you out
> 
> Their prices are as follows:
> ...


 It's a lot of money for checking every thing considering very few need topping up, it looks like they are trying to fill the page to look as if they had to do a lot of work . I serviced my car yesterday new filter and oil change and checked all levels cost was filter €5 + five litres oil about €12


----------



## SMM (1 Aug 2007)

Deleted


----------

